# Need help, what is this



## nstice (Jun 18, 2020)

Picked this up, local bike from portland oregon, don’t know what it is.


----------



## bike (Jun 18, 2020)

Now common- it is a bike frame and fork


----------



## nstice (Jun 18, 2020)

bike said:


> Now common- it is a bike frame and fork



Lol yeah good so it’s a bike.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 18, 2020)

'39 Schwinn DX, looks like BF Goodrich model!


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 18, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> '39 Schwinn DX, looks like BF Goodrich model!



I take it back, not a schwinn, not sure what it is...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 18, 2020)

it's a cleveland welding


----------



## nstice (Jun 18, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> I take it back, not a schwinn, not sure what it is...



That’s what I thought to but the second bar has a slight bend.


----------



## nstice (Jun 18, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> it's a cleveland welding



What would the head badge look like?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 18, 2020)

Might be a 1940-H. 
Lots of CWC badges might fit; one of mine reads “Cadillac” but might not have been sold in Oregon.


----------



## nstice (Jun 18, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Might be a 1940-H.
> Lots of CWC badges might fit; one of mine reads “Cadillac” but might not have been sold in Oregon.



Sweet so it’s still skip tooth? Just got a badge from a friend. He had a case full of ones that fit. Kind of cool. I always like finding local bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 19, 2020)

Bent tank frame serial number dates it to late '40 to very early '41. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 19, 2020)

IDK about badge but it's a CWC and what it probably looked like:









						Packard badged bicycle need some help on the year ! | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Trying to find info on the bike, the person I got the bike from said the original owner got or received this bike when he purchased his Packard car! The serial number from what I can see starts with a E or F I still got to clean it. Well any info on this bike would be great thank you and happy...




					thecabe.com


----------



## nstice (Jun 19, 2020)

Jeff54 said:


> IDK about badge but it's a CWC and what it probably looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, Exactly like it even got a chain guard from my friend that looks like that. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jun 19, 2020)

That's a cool local find. I have never seen a bike with that local decal before. I like the peaked fenders too. Have fun with the new ride.
Shawn M.


----------



## nstice (Jun 19, 2020)

Shawn Michael said:


> That's a cool local find. I have never seen a bike with that local decal before. I like the peaked fenders too. Have fun with the new ride.
> Shawn M.



I have a typhoon with local Woodstock bike shop stickers too. I always try and leave them.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 19, 2020)

nstice said:


> Awesome, Exactly like it even got a chain guard from my friend that looks like that. Thanks for the picture.



Well, It's a CWC which means your frame and all other parts, chain guard, wheel or rims accessories and badge where regularly inter changed into whatever flavor the badge's name had on it..  Mostly their brand is Road master and Western Flyer but they'd pop your brand on a badge or anything in the 100 area of selection for what order the bikes were,  with  several retail suppliers.

So, given yours has peaked fenders, whatever badge that fits your  frame and fenders should lead to how your bike was originally set up.


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 19, 2020)

Meier & Frank sticker is cool.  I think those stores were bought out by Bon Marche who were ultimately bought by Macy"s.  Very neat local find!


----------



## nstice (Jun 21, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> '39 Schwinn DX, looks like BF Goodrich model!



Here is my bf Goodrich, was just in pieces when I got it, no wheels or crank.


----------



## nstice (Jun 21, 2020)

Updates on the bike, still waiting on parts. Got a chain guard, head badge, and fender parts.


----------



## nstice (Jul 2, 2020)

Done for now,


----------



## 1motime (Jul 2, 2020)

nstice said:


> Done for now,
> 
> View attachment 1222376



Nice job!  It's a bike again.  How do you like the shifter hub?


----------



## nstice (Jul 4, 2020)

I love it, rides nice wish it had the finger shifter but the grip shift works good. 


1motime said:


> Nice job!  It's a bike again.  How do you like the shifter hub?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 4, 2020)

nstice said:


> It rides nice the grip shift works good.



What gear ratio (2nd) works good with the 3-speed hub and 26” wheels; looks like yours may be a 44-19 or another combination?


----------



## nstice (Jul 4, 2020)

It’s something like that, I have used a 21 tooth in the rear for some really heavy bikes. This combo is good easy start in first 2 feels about normal and you can use 3rd.


----------

